# Pay day



## xyzluvtarget (Jul 12, 2021)

i was just hired. Does anyone know the dates of when we get paid? I’m in WA


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 13, 2021)

You get paid every 2 weeks. Please ask hr.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 13, 2021)

@Bosch do you know?


----------



## Bosch (Jul 13, 2021)

This week I do believe. I will double check tomorrow..


----------



## Bosch (Jul 15, 2021)

Yep this week.


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 20, 2021)

Tip for you:  If you join the Target Credit Union and have your pay direct-deposited, you will actually get access to your money two days earlier, on Wednesday. Also, you can use your Target CU debit card in-store to obtain the 10% TM discount (though not online at target.com).  You might link your debit Redcard to the CU account if you make a lot of Target online purchases.  The checking account fees are very low. Check it out.


----------

